# need help converting 55g tropical to FOWLR



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

i have a 55 gallon tropical fish tank but i would like to convert into a saltwater FOWLR. in my current tank i have a heater and a aqua tec power filter. can some one give me a "shopping list" with prices included?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/introduction-salt-water-19051/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/introduction-salt-water-19051/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/saltwater-setting-up-quarantine-tank-35693/

Welcome to TFK!!!!!!!!!! these links are the first one i recomend to any one starting to research for a saltwater tank... they are packed with great info from some of our members... again welcome and feel free to ask anything we are all here to help....


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

jroush21 said:


> i have a 55 gallon tropical fish tank but i would like to convert into a saltwater FOWLR. in my current tank i have a heater and a aqua tec power filter. can some one give me a "shopping list" with prices included?


Did you get a chance to read over any of those links? If so, lets gets started on a shopping list! We can direct you to some web sites that will save you a ton of cash on equipment and rock.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

*surface skimming!*

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ance-surface-skimming-salt-water-tanks-55195/


----------

